# Las cinco comidas



## Turmalin

¡Hola y Feliz Navidad!
En Castilla-León, las cinco comidas del día son el desayuno, (el almuerzo), la comida, la merienda y la cena. Mi pregunta es: ¿conocéis otros "sistemas" de comidas en otras regiones del habla español? Por ejemplo, me consta que el almuerzo también puede ser la comida que se hace a mediodía.
Un saludo


----------



## Turmalin

Me corrijo: "del habla española"


----------



## Jiuman

Turmalin said:


> ¡Hola y Feliz Navidad!
> En Castilla-León, las cinco comidas del día son el desayuno, (el almuerzo), la comida, la merienda y la cena. Mi pregunta es: ¿conocéis otros "sistemas" de comidas en otras regiones del habla español? Por ejemplo, me consta que el almuerzo también puede ser la comida que se hace a mediodía.
> Un saludo



Creo que en toda España es igual aunque los horarios no se corresponden con los de Alemania:

- das Frühstück - El desayuno: 7-10h
- ¿? - Tentenpié media mañana: 10-12h (opcional)
- das Mittagessen - El almuerzo o la comida*: 13-15h
- die Vesper** - La merienda: 17-19h
- das Abendessen - La cena: 20-22h

**Es lo que me ha salido en http://dix.osola.com/index.php

*La comida es general, pero se suele usar para el almuerzo. Por ejemplo, cuando se habla de _comida de empresa _o _cena de empresa_, comda se refiere a almuerzo.


----------



## Turmalin

Muchas gracias, Jiuman.  
También me interesaba el sistema de comidas en Latinoamérica, ya que supongo que puede ser diferente al de España. ¿Las horas son las mismas? ¿Y las denominaciones?


----------



## Estopa

Jiuman said:


> - ¿? - Tentenpié (Tentempié ) media mañana: 10-12h (opcional)
> .



La "n" se convierte en "m" por necesidades ortográficas (Antes de "p" y "b" se escribe "m").

Saludos.


----------



## Jiuman

Estopa said:


> La "n" se convierte en "m" por necesidades ortográficas (Antes de "p" y "b" se escribe "m").
> 
> Saludos.




ups, qué fallo. m siempre antes de p. 

Gracias


----------

